# Cwcs



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Having read Masemans thread on the G10, I realised that I had a small collection of CWC military items.

I thought I would post them FWIW

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Rog, love the one on the left


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi Jase...

Its a torpedo timer....the hand makes one revolution in 6 seconds.

PS...Is it new avtar weeK?

Rog


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My guess was artillery, but a torp timer, thats different









As for the avitar, yep, its nice to change occasionally


----------

